# am thinking about taking a class, any ideas?



## shorty (Dec 21, 2005)

*am thinking about taking a class for fun. other people do this,why should I be afraid?
any ideas about something non-threatening in Chicago, Il?
*


----------



## popcorn (Dec 18, 2005)

any kind of class at all? what are your interests?? i took a self-defense class when I lived in Chicago, and it was actually pretty fun.


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

Self defense class would help burn up that energy that feeds SA.


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

I've taken art history classes that were good. You could just get out and be around people and listen to the lecture without having to say anything. The same would go for other lecture classes like that. Or if you want something interactive, you could take an art or a computer lab class.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Drawing wasn't so bad. Minimal participation.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Just make sure to pick something you're interested in. Otherwise you'll cripple your ability to ask questions and make comments about the subject.


----------



## 54 (Feb 8, 2006)

I recommend psychology. I took a psych class last year but when I found out we had to do presentations I totally freaked out and was ready to drop the class. I spoke to the instructor about my SA and told her that I was willing to do anything else instead and she let me give my presentation to her alone after class. To my surprise, she said she has had several students with social anxiety issues and she was more than happy to accomodate.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

How about a pottery class? Spinning pots is kind of a solitary activity but then since you're sitting there the whole time you have a chance to socialize


----------

